# Genenza



## Monstermass1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyone want some genenza dianabol the Methan 50 really don't like the stuff to lethargic can't throw it giving it away for free . Message I'f you want it.  And yes I'm a new member just signed up every other message board seemed to be filled with drama gonna try this one..


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 29, 2016)

Heck yes I want some free steroids from a dude I just met on the internet let me send you all my information.


----------



## Charl (Dec 29, 2016)

They would look better in the trash


----------



## stonetag (Dec 29, 2016)

Free gear! Wow, you must be rich.


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hell yeah ill take it


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 29, 2016)

Tried to pm you but i guess you dont have enough posts to receive pms...think u need 25...anyway.get back at me..thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2016)

Staley40 said:


> Tried to pm you but i guess you dont have enough posts to receive pms...think u need 25...anyway.get back at me..thanks



You aren't serious are you?


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 29, 2016)

Come on bro...what do u think?   ...lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 29, 2016)

I trust guys from Tulsa


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2016)

Staley40 said:


> Come on bro...what do u think?   ...lol



Well played sarcasm sir!


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 29, 2016)

Why thank you sir...lol


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 30, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't serious are you?



in 2016 you have to ask things like this sometimes...


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 30, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> in 2016 you have to ask things like this sometimes...



Can you imagine 2017?


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 30, 2016)

I try my hardest not too.


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 30, 2016)

Same thing he said..lol


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 12, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Can you imagine 2017?





Jambax said:


> GP is g2g always as long as we are talking about real Geneza



Case and point.


----------

